# Datu Title



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 26, 2003)

While in Sweden I spent time in the filipino community. While I was there I saw something that made me laugh.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 26, 2003)

Another one.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 26, 2003)

Here is my question. If DATU is such a sacred word how come there is a brand of food products using it?

Just a question.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 26, 2003)

I'm also wondering if they will sponcer my seminar tour?!?

:idunno: :flushed: :ultracool :rtfm: :drinkbeer :rofl:


----------



## Guro Harold (May 26, 2003)

The graphic on the bottle does have a "chieftan" on it.

Its probably not on the mild side either, hmmm come to think of it this could be a good endorsement fit.

Best regards,

Harold


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 26, 2003)

Datu = Chief
Puti = White

This would make me the White Chieftain!

No one is Whiter than the Renegade!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guro Harold (May 26, 2003)




----------



## arnisador (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *No one is Whiter than the Renegade!*



Or more reminscent of vinegar!


----------



## Wingman (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Here is my question. If DATU is such a sacred word how come there is a brand of food products using it?
> 
> Just a question. *



Datu Puti is one of the ten Bornean Datus who came to the Philippines during pre-Spanish times. The term datu is not a sacred word. It is a title (like Mr./Mrs.) of a chieftain.

It is not uncommon for "famous" people to have brand name products named after them. There is even a brand of matches called "Rizal matches". FYI, Dr. Jose Rizal is the national hero of the Philippines. I don't think it is derogatory to name a product after a person especially if he/she is famous.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wingman _
> * The term datu is not a sacred word.
> 
> *



You should tell this to the people on Escrima Digest,


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Or more reminscent of vinegar! *



Beat me to the punch on that one.

Dan


----------



## Cuentada (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wingman _
> *Datu Puti is one of the ten Bornean Datus who came to the Philippines during pre-Spanish times. The term datu is not a sacred word. It is a title (like Mr./Mrs.) of a chieftain.
> 
> I didn't know there was research/material done on the any one of the ten datus. Can you tell me where you got this reference from? I thought the "puti" just referred to the white color.*


----------



## Guro Harold (May 28, 2003)

Please follow these links just in case the information is copyrighted.


http://www.travelsmart.net/ph/inquirer/issues/jan99/jan21/fea_2.htm

http://www.ncca.gov.ph/culture&arts/cularts/ccta/kapatagan/kapatag-kiniray-a.htm


----------



## Cuentada (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Please follow these links just in case the information is copyrighted.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you much. Excellent reads!


----------



## Federico (May 28, 2003)

The 10 Bornean Datu's, Datu Puti, the Bothoan School, etc...  All are fabrications, that have been dis-proven by historical researcher William Henry Scott.  Unfortunately, especially due to Marcos's like of these myths, there pernicious spread has often eclipsed the truth.  

Here are a few links.
http://aklanweb.tripod.com/historiography.htm http://www.mts.net/~pmorrow/kalant_e.htm


----------



## Guro Harold (May 28, 2003)

Federico,

Thanks for the info!

These are the kinds of counterpoints that are needed to keep things balanced and that people can research.

Palusut


----------

